# Help me be Spider-Man ...



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... well, not REALLY Spider-Man. In addition to the yard haunt, I'm doing our conference room haunt at work (Mad Science) and have been appointed our Cubicle Decorator for the office contest.

I thought "Spider Hole" for our bank of cubicles would be cheap, easy to set up, easy to take down, and wouldn't take too much time from my other duties. (heh-heh ... I said doodies! :googly

Where was I ... oh yeah. Have any of you done spider decorating before? And if so, what can I learn from your experiences? Any cool ideas or thoughts I can bring to the table here?

It is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We put up a single large web on the front porch, complete with an encased spider victim and a number of spiders of various sizes, plus some of that stretchy cottony stuff you get in a bag for the bushes and cemetery fence I've seen people make good use of beef netting to decorate larger expanses of their houses for a spider display.


----------

